# Located LA breeder ** help



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

I got my last pup from a reputable breeder near Temecula. They do mostly sport dog training and sell working dogs. Not sure if I was unlucky and got the runt but my boy really isn’t working line. He’s great but not great for protection and bite work.

I found a trainer here in LA called Wolfgang. He has some pups for sale and they seem like high drive (just buy seeing their intensity at 8 weeks) and by seeing mom and dad work.
They both been tested good hips and elbows and he has paperwork from grandparents since they’re imported. am I taking a gamble with this or is he a reputable breeder?
Also my male is 2 and intact. He isn’t possessive,dominant or aggressive but I still plan on getting a female. 
If anyone had advice please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...as you’ve already experienced, a puppy is always a gamble.

Is this who you are asking about? www.wolfgangexpertdogtrainer.com


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Fodder said:


> ...as you’ve already experienced, a puppy is always a gamble.
> 
> Is this who you are asking about? www.wolfgangexpertdogtrainer.com


Yes! That’s them, any info?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Go, see the dog's. It's soo hard to "know" without seeing....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

See them and see others. Until you get out there and see them in person, up close, how can you hope to know???


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well just because your current boy isn’t great for bitework or protection doesn’t mean he isn’t working line. The line they are is based on the breeding and pedigree, not ability.

My puppy came out of two working line parents. The dam has an IPO 1 and the sire an IGP 3. My pup wouldn’t do well in IGP. Some pups in any given litter will have less drive, that’s completely normal. Doesn’t mean you got unlucky or that anyone did anything wrong. Next time, ask the breeder to pick the puppy for you based on what you want, which sounds like you want an IGP prospect. The breeder should be able to tell which puppy in the litter will be the best fit for you. Let them decide. Can’t help with opinions on this specific breeder though!


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> See them and see others. Until you get out there and see them in person, up close, how can you hope to know???


I saw the pups already. High energy, already biting and acted more like mals almost lol. I couldn’t even pick one up when they were all together they were all trying to jump and bite my finger off.. their energy was a lot different then what male was when I got him. 
just wanna see if this breeder looks reputable or has been discussed before. 
I’ve seen his clients work and videos and it looks like good work and he’s been at it for a while so it seems good


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't find anything about their dogs on the website.... no pedigrees (no full names), no health testing, nothing....


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> I can't find anything about their dogs on the website.... no pedigrees (no full names), no health testing, nothing....


They generally don’t breed. They’ll sell trained protection dogs but occasionally will breed a litter. He had paperwork for grand parents of pups since they were imported but parents he just worked at his location for protection


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordanm3195 said:


> They generally don’t breed. They’ll sell trained protection dogs but occasionally will breed a litter. He had paperwork for grand parents of pups since they were imported but parents he just worked at his location for protection


they have THREE litters listed on their website....that's more than I produce in 3 years.... I'd want to see way more than the paperwork of the grandparents!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I talked to someone a few times who bought a dog from him maybe five years ago. I saw a picture. He is a nice looking WGSL, but was extremely high maintenance as a puppy and young dog. I’m not sure about the owner’s level of expertise or consistency of training, but he was uncontrollable in public situations.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i looked at the website & instagram, i wasn’t impressed. the dogs are barking and biting... but there’s a lot more to it than that. easy for them to look good when you don’t fully understand what you’re looking at / for.

OP - what’s your exposure / experience level? What’s setting this guy apart from any of the other breeders in SoCal? looking at your previous posts from when you purchased your current dog... it seems that more patience and research would be really beneficial for you. if you’re looking to “get it right” this time, imo keep looking.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> they have THREE litters listed on their website....that's more than I produce in 3 years.... I'd want to see way more than the paperwork of the grandparents!


Lee you have a great article on your website that maybe could be shared here about the differences in breeders. It's solid information that anyone looking to purchase a pup should have.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> i looked at the website & instagram, i wasn’t impressed. the dogs are barking and biting... but there’s a lot more to it than that. easy for them to look good when you don’t fully understand what you’re looking at / for.
> 
> OP - what’s your exposure / experience level? What’s setting this guy apart from any of the other breeders in SoCal? looking at your previous posts from when you purchased your current dog... it seems that more patience and research would be really beneficial for you. if you’re looking to “get it right” this time, imo keep looking.


I asked the woman why she bought from him and she said she lives in LA and he was the only breeder with any length of experience. I happened to talk to her at her job. She lived in LA, but worked out of the area, and didn’t have time to track down another breeder. There are several well known WGSL breeders in the San Bernardino-Riverside-San Diego areas but they are huge, well over 20 litters a year.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Lee you have a great article on your website that maybe could be shared here about the differences in breeders. It's solid information that anyone looking to purchase a pup should have.


thank you 
Not sure which one you mean but here is the link Articles


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well the about Wolfgang page was very enlightening! Interesting take on dog breeds.

@UnlimitedGSD, Thanks for that! All the articles are great but I was speaking about the good, bad and ugly one I think. Either way now we have them all and that's a plus!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s interesting he seems to only breed WL dogs now. The dog I saw is not over 5 and is definitely a WGSL.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> It’s interesting he seems to only breed WL dogs now. The dog I saw is not over 5 and is definitely a WGSL.


That is surprising, given his long rant on the website about how terrible showline dogs are...

He also states that registration from AKC is worthless, so...


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thats why they throw me off. His dogs seem to bite and work well but he doesn’t seem to have the credentials paperwork wise to say hey my dog comes from x y z as much as other breeders do. Does that really matter as much is the real question


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jordanm3195 said:


> Thats why they throw me off. His dogs seem to bite and work well but he doesn’t seem to have the credentials paperwork wise to say hey my dog comes from x y z as much as other breeders do. Does that really matter as much is the real question


Ultimately you will do what you please. I see nothing to be gained by training a dog to do a sport and NOT titling. Frankly that would concern me. The whole point of titling is to have an unbiased third party assess the dog. 
Not registering is suspect also. Maybe he simply can't be bothered. Breeders I have dealt with who don't register generally have a really good reason, and it's never good.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jordanm3195 said:


> His dogs seem to bite and work *well...*


What are you basing this on?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I can't say one way or the other whether or not his dogs are registered or titled. I was just commenting on his about info page...and somewhere on his puppy info pages.

He does seem to have many years experience, and he sounds like he is pretty devoted to maintaining the breed traits and temperments GSDs are known for. 

So it wouldn't hurt to talk to him since your so near. As to the registration papers, it's the only way there is to know what your puppy's history is. Health and longivity in his dogs is also pretty darn important.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> That is surprising, given his long rant on the website about how terrible showline dogs are...
> 
> He also states that registration from AKC is worthless, so...


Unless she got it somewhere else, but I’m 90% positive she said she bought the dog from him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> I can't say one way or the other whether or not his dogs are registered or titled. I was just commenting on his about info page...and somewhere on his puppy info pages.
> 
> He does seem to have many years experience, and he sounds like he is pretty devoted to maintaining the breed traits and temperments GSDs are known for.
> 
> So it wouldn't hurt to talk to him since your so near. As to the registration papers, it's the only way there is to know what your puppy's history is. Health and longivity in his dogs is also pretty darn important.


Tim did you read his whole about page?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Tim did you read his whole about page?


Yes, I did. The guy has been involved as a Schutzhund trainer and decoy since 1978. So clearly he's been there and done that. 

But he also seems to talk down about IGP's shift toward being a sport rather than a breed test. So who knows?

He does say that health certs and titles (provided they're internationally recognized) should be available from any reputable breeder. But he calls AKC registration worthless! 

From his "Finding the right dog" page:



> A small group of a few hundred AKC/CKC style show-GSD fanatics has taken show dog breeding to new heights, causing the animals they claim to love a lot of pain and suffering, all for the sake of a lousy ribbon and a lot of selfishness. Those "extreme show" GSDs are nothing but a liability and major financial drain on the novice owner.
> 
> Show quality dogs are specially bred to conform to a written standard that specifies certain conformation features (looks) they must possess to have at least "some" chance of winning anything in a show ring. There is little or no "room to maneuver" for show breeders, to be concerned with anything else but looks, which may be the main reason why so many show dogs have such a variety of health problems, a lot more than normal dogs.


Same page later on:



> The way the North American registry system is set up; it actually penalizes honest breeders and encourages puppy mills (I know this out of experience. I been there, suffered under it). However, there still are several registries in America, with very good breed rules, (USA being the one for German Shepherds) but they are getting harder to find, because the AKC is squashing them, one after another (to kill the competition, it's good for business).


Like the OP said, this guy kind of jumps back and forth in his stance on things, so it's hard to tell.

What's your read?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yes, I did. The guy has been involved as a Schutzhund trainer and decoy since 1978. So clearly he's been there and done that.
> 
> But he also seems to talk down about IGP's shift toward being a sport rather than a breed test. So who knows?
> 
> ...


Somewhere on the about/history page he talks about other breeds and body language.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Somewhere on the about/history page he talks about other breeds and body language.


Yes, he has a pretty extensive range of experience, and runs a training facility so...

I don't think he breeds any other breed of dog. He sounds like an interesting guy, if I were. Close to him, I'd go talk to him...and I'm not looking for a puppy!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jordanm3195 said:


> I got my last pup from a reputable breeder near Temecula. They do mostly sport dog training and sell working dogs. Not sure if I was unlucky and got the runt but my boy really isn’t working line. He’s great but not great for protection and bite work.
> 
> I found a trainer here in LA called Wolfgang. He has some pups for sale and they seem like high drive (just buy seeing their intensity at 8 weeks) and by seeing mom and dad work.
> They both been tested good hips and elbows and he has paperwork from grandparents since they’re imported. am I taking a gamble with this or is he a reputable breeder?
> ...


I'm a little confused. Are you looking for a dog for sport or for protection? There can be differences. 

Are you saying that your dog can't be working line because he is small (a runt)? What type of training have you done with your current dog? Have you had him evaluated?

I agree with Fodder. Seeing the parents work doesn't mean much if you don't know what you are looking at. Regarding the puppies, high energy and high drive are two separate things. My highest energy dog is my West German show line. 

Your current male may not be possessive with you, have you tested him with someone else? A truly dominant dog is rather uncommon. Don't necessarily expect to easily find one. You say that your dog lacks aggression, once again I ask just what are you expecting from a dog?


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I'm a little confused. Are you looking for a dog for sport or for protection? There can be differences.
> 
> Are you saying that your dog can't be working line because he is small (a runt)? What type of training have you done with your current dog? Have you had him evaluated?
> 
> ...


this was more about this other breeder not my current dog.
He has been “tested” by 3 trainers not Wolfgang. Other reliable ones. 2 said he lacked drive and would have issues doing protection due to his defensive nature. Backs up, doesn’t stand his ground and is a bit skiddish. I wish he was more of a naturally confident dog like most protection/working (as in bite work) not IPO/sport. 
ive met rescue GSDs who hVe more confident, natural aggression and just an urge to fight. My boy is great, best dog I’ve had but he’s not protection dog/bite work dog Simple.
Hes done it and can hit a sleeve when we work, gets all crazy and the trainers brought the drive out but they made it clear that there are better and more born ready to go dogs out there


----------



## Jordanm3195 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Ultimately you will do what you please. I see nothing to be gained by training a dog to do a sport and NOT titling. Frankly that would concern me. The whole point of titling is to have an unbiased third party assess the dog.
> Not registering is suspect also. Maybe he simply can't be bothered. Breeders I have dealt with who don't register generally have a really good reason, and it's never good.


He doesn’t do sport with his dogs. Only protection and bite work. He doesn’t believe in getting certs like that = proving your dog. He says a protection dog/dog that will protect you and your family is what he does


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Just curious, but what did the 3rd trainer have to say about your dog? Many trainers and decoys today aren't all that experienced in working a defensive dog.

I looked at the breeder's website and IMO, there simply isn't enough information available. Do you have access to the grandparents' pedigrees?

A friend wanted a serious protection candidate. He bought a really nice female pup and she was all that he had said that he wanted. The problem is that although he said he wanted a nice balanced bitch with strong drive and active aggression that would excel in serious protection, what he really wanted was a high drive, prey monkey that looked good on the field. Poor dog, I know he is disappointed in her. Moral of the story, be careful what you ask for, you just might get it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline hereafter known as MAWL, makes a very good point!

And it ties in nicely with my original advice to get out and see dogs! You want a puppy, so don't look at puppies because they're all cute! 

Look at the dog's they come from. Look at how the breeder works and interacts with them. See how they are with you and other strangers. How they are working on the field. And doing the specific things you're interested in doing with your puppy.

Watch and understand how they're reared. You'd be amazed at how wide the spectrum is in terms of early socialization for puppies, and the effect that can have really is!

Until you see more, and of course I'm guessing at that because you have a dog and have worked with trainers for protection with him, but truly, websites or claims mean nothing. Seeing is believing!

Good luck in your search!

Get out there! Don't make a hasty decision. Talk to people, watch dogs! Just don't catch the virus in the process LOL!


----------



## Dexter629 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jordanm3195 said:


> I got my last pup from a reputable breeder near Temecula. They do mostly sport dog training and sell working dogs. Not sure if I was unlucky and got the runt but my boy really isn’t working line. He’s great but not great for protection and bite work.
> 
> I found a trainer here in LA called Wolfgang. He has some pups for sale and they seem like high drive (just buy seeing their intensity at 8 weeks) and by seeing mom and dad work.
> They both been tested good hips and elbows and he has paperwork from grandparents since they’re imported. am I taking a gamble with this or is he a reputable breeder?
> ...


Why don't you be happy with the beautiful dog you got??? People.who feel unlucky with their pets shouldn't have pets!!!!!!


----------



## graffamd (May 4, 2018)

Jordanm3195 said:


> this was more about this other breeder not my current dog.
> He has been “tested” by 3 trainers not Wolfgang. Other reliable ones. 2 said he lacked drive and would have issues doing protection due to his defensive nature. Backs up, doesn’t stand his ground and is a bit skiddish. I wish he was more of a naturally confident dog like most protection/working (as in bite work) not IPO/sport.
> ive met rescue GSDs who hVe more confident, natural aggression and just an urge to fight. My boy is great, best dog I’ve had but he’s not protection dog/bite work dog Simple.
> Hes done it and can hit a sleeve when we work, gets all crazy and the trainers brought the drive out but they made it clear that there are better and more born ready to go dogs out there


Lots to digest here, and from other posts. 

First off, to answer your question, the breeder seems to like GSDs. Great. As others have said, he is lacking the most basic information about the dogs he is selling on his page. That is red flag number 1. Good breeders put pedigrees and links to pedigrees online. EASY to do. Allows you to look at history of titles, history of joints, linebreeding v. inbreeding, etc. Serious sport/competition dog owners need to know what they are getting into b/c often it's not the parents but the grandparents that get expressed in the pup. 

Second red flag, doesn't do titles. Regardless of what your opinion is, titles, especially the IPO/SCH/IGP/BH etc. were all designed around breed standard. I.e., your dog was independently evaluated and found to be SOUND to breed. Have they changed over time? Of course, but so has the world. 

Third Red Flag: Doesn't do obedience, just protection and bite work. Well, that is a liability waiting to happen. Obedience is the foundation of ALL work. If you cannot control your dog out of the fight, how can you control them in it? I understand the point he is making, "I like bite work b/c it is exciting to watch", but the just belies the point that he is not responsible at all. Not a fan. And protect you and your family? Maybe. But where do you think the confidence needed to fight comes from? It's not built on the protection field, but through HOURS of obedience work, you and your dog, slogging out boring exercises building that bond and rewarding w/a bite. I think this guy probably knows his sport, but looking for easy money because educating is too hard. I would pass. 3 litters at once is insane. 

Fourth Red Flag: Totally minor, but he can't even get the dogs names and photos lined up. This guy is a "protection dog" mill. 

Now, unsolicited advice for you and your male:

1) Males mature MUCH slower than females. There is a reason most males who get their BH are older than females. Males stop "Maturing" at 3. Females: 2.
2) You seem to be confused on drives and words. And in the sport of protection, they matter. You say your dog is "defensive". But then you say he backs up, cowers, etc. That isn't defense, that is scared. He doesn't have confidence because you haven't built that up in him. You went too fast, too soon. Not a problem, you can correct that, but first you have to understand that before you cast him aside. Also. He's still young. Only 2. BIG CHANGES coming this year for your boy. Also, you are a bit confused on Protection v. IPO. Lots of biting, just different targets. IPO all sleeve, Protection, whatever's closest, but still require sound nerves and confidence. Moving too fast with your dog destroys that. Aggression is not drive. Aggression is actually just bad, terrible, you want no part of it behavior. Aggression is ignoring all rules and doing what you want. BAD BAD BAD. No offense to your trainers, but they suck out loud. 

You need to pick up the book "Training in Drive". Like tomorrow. There are many types of drive, but lets boil it down to the main 3. Prey, Food, Fight. Ignore fight for now, you don't want that. Prey: Love to play/chase/ball etc. Can't stand to wait for the toy to come out. Food. Rip your hand off trying to get fed. Food disappears in seconds from the bowl. Etc. From there you have pack drive, and work drive, etc. Every dog has a preference, combination, or total lack of. It is YOUR JOB to build drive in your dog. So many ways to do that, not going to get into it here. But when someone tells you that your dog lacks drive and doesn't offer to build it? Walk away. Do some dogs have higher drive than others? Yes. Can you crush drive? Absolutely. More importantly, can you build it up? 100%

You think it is simple, but it's not. Not even kind of. Depending on your helper, they may have put some defense in your dog at a very early age, and as a result, he is no longer confident. Happened to my dog, his parents are both highly titled, father was in Nationals this year, grandmother won Nationals. Family of working dogs. Lower drive at the 7 week test, but guess what? He is CRUSHING IT at protection. Why? b/c I took the time to build his drive and let it MATURE. you are looking for "aggression" in what is basically a teenage dog.

Finally, and I can't get past this, you want something with fight drive. NO. YOU. DON'T. Fight drive, true fight drive, is very rare in most GSDs. Why? b/c we bred it out for a reason. A dog that has true FIGHT DRIVE will turn on the handler, helper, etc. They only want to destroy. Very hard to control dogs. Very good for certain applications. FAMILY NOT BEING ONE. What you want is a confident dog that loves the fight, but will back down when you tell him too. 

I don't think you should get a bitch unless you fix both your male and her. I don't think you are ready for accidental puppies, especially not knowing enough about the breed lines from either source. MAL was probably more polite, but I see this time and time again and honestly, it's not a good look for you or the breed or people like Wolfgang. If you are hellbent on finding a dog, do yourself a favor, spend time at a Schutzhund Club, Ring Sport Club, etc. Learn something about the sport. Work your dog in Obedience. Build him up. Read some books. Ivan Balabanov is a great resource for motivation.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

graffamd said:


> Third Red Flag: Doesn't do obedience, just protection and bite work. Well, that is a liability waiting to happen. Obedience is the foundation of ALL work. If you cannot control your dog out of the fight, how can you control them in it?


Did you look at his website?

He runs a training facility and has a ton of videos of him and his team training all kinds of dogs obedience. 

I couldn't find any evidence one way or the other whether he titles his dogs or not. 

But talks extensively about how a good breeder being able to prove health certs and accomplishments and history/lineage. So, while he may not post them on his website, he at least implies that he would have all of that sort of documentation, and probably more!

Just sayin...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

But Tim, he also says that he is a better trainer then anyone because he knows that rottweilers get dangerous when they lick their noses and giant Schnauzers are airheads that are good for nothing. And Mals are never trustworthy


----------



## C-dog (Mar 19, 2020)

Jordanm3195 said:


> I got my last pup from a reputable breeder near Temecula. They do mostly sport dog training and sell working dogs. Not sure if I was unlucky and got the runt but my boy really isn’t working line. He’s great but not great for protection and bite work.
> 
> I found a trainer here in LA called Wolfgang. He has some pups for sale and they seem like high drive (just buy seeing their intensity at 8 weeks) and by seeing mom and dad work.
> They both been tested good hips and elbows and he has paperwork from grandparents since they’re imported. am I taking a gamble with this or is he a reputable breeder?
> ...


Go see Linda Lundborg and her dogs (Lundborg Land). She has some of the best tempered dogs you can find. The dogs are TM tested, and they are absolutely beautiful! I remember researching for months, and I couldn't find a negative remark (except that some folks said the reviews were too good to be true). Getting a dog from Lundborg-Land was one of the best decisions we've ever made. My boy is Odie (Chase II vom Lundborg-Land) -- best dog every (and I've had a lot of dogs, including 5 GSDs). No kidding -- the dog is in the breeding.
C-dog


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> But Tim, he also says that he is a better trainer then anyone because he knows that rottweilers get dangerous when they lick their noses and giant Schnauzers are airheads that are good for nothing. And Mals are never trustworthy


Personally, I think you're kind of overstating what he says. He doesn't say he's better than anyone - or did I somehow miss that? - I think that statement was more about his experience with and his knowledge of different breeds, such that one cannot treat all dogs the same.

What I took away from that was because he's worked with many different breeds of dogs, he's learned clearly that there is no one-size-fits-all training method - particularly when it comes to reading the dog during protection work. And that's a very true statement IMHO!

If you look at the Current IKT Dogs in the main menu on his website, you'll see a wide variety of breeds learning both obedience and protection. 

It seems he gives each owner a video log of their dog's progress. Not exactly a fly by night operator!

Again, I know nothing about the guy. But it bothers me to see people making statements about what he is or isn't that are clearly incorrect.

Maybe he's a nut job. But maybe he's got good reasons for his stance and just doesn't have a good IT/web designer.

As I said before, he is seems like a character I'd enjoy meeting, were I closer to his location.


----------



## graffamd (May 4, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Did you look at his website?
> 
> He runs a training facility and has a ton of videos of him and his team training all kinds of dogs obedience.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim!

I watched 15 seconds max. Was all I had to see ?

Honestly, watching his take on healing (just all around terrible), downing from a sit (no), using hand motions for "almost finished" dogs... 

I get it. Dude probably knows a lot of really great, really old information. Probably has a thick German Accent. Feels GOOD buying a protection GSD from him. But, I've seen it a dozen times out west. These people who were pretty good in sport make a killing bringing in German lines, selling fear, and honestly, based on what I've been seeing, not providing that great of a product to an uninformed public.

Obviously that is all my take, based on 0 experience with the guy, but he provides 0 confidence based on his platform alone. I might be wrong, wouldn't be the first time, ask the dog!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Note: I just do the research, it's up to you to evaluate it. Here is the info from his CA business registration: 
*Registration Date: *09/11/2017
*Jurisdiction: *CALIFORNIA
*Entity Type: *DOMESTIC STOCK
*Status: *ACTIVE
*Agent for Service of Process: *
WOLFGANG O RADER
2036 MARINE AVENUE
GARDENA CA 90249
*Entity Address: *
350 W ROSECRANS AVENUE
GARDENA CA 90248
*Entity Mailing Address: *
2036 MARINE AVENUE
GARDENA CA 90249

I recommend googling the names and addresses and looking for complaints online. I hope you don't find anything.


----------

